

Thousands turn out to protest California school cuts - chailatte
http://www.mercedsunstar.com/2011/05/13/1890479/thousands-turn-out-to-protest.html

======
maxharris
Isn't this like trying to squeeze blood from a stone? When you're broke, you
have to make cuts. And it makes no difference, in principle, if you're talking
about the budget of a single person or ten million.

